# pcm to ebcm communication, emissions recall



## rjc9723 (May 23, 2014)

I took my '11 cruze in yesterday to have a FEDERAL emissions safety recall performed. but was contacted by the dealership saying the pcm could not communicate with the ebcm, therefore they could not perform the recall unless I paid a minimum of 4 hours diag. time to find the communication problem. 
I work at a repair shop, and I'm sure MY techs could/will figure this out in 1/2 to 1 hour.
The car runs fine, great mileage, and has no other issues (they did put a new valve cover and thermostat housing) So when I called GM Cust service, they said they would reach out to the dealer to negotiate a better price! When I told them the only "better" price was 0, she stated that since I didn't buy the car new, my expectations were probably too high!

I currently own 4 chevy's, 12 equinox, 11 cruze, 93 s-10, and 56 3100, my last 4 cars, bought new, were 2006 hhr, 2006 ssr, 2004 avalanche, 2001 impala.
Guess we'll see what their response is........... I WAS looking at the 15 Impala LTZ in M of Pearl for my wife, but.............


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Got the same letter yesterday. Thanks for the heads-up. Check engine light is on (P0442) - I've been to busy to run the leak down. I won't be taking mine in until I here what pother people have to say about the recall.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rjc9723 said:


> I took my '11 cruze in yesterday to have a FEDERAL emissions safety recall performed. but was contacted by the dealership saying the pcm could not communicate with the ebcm, therefore they could not perform the recall unless I paid a minimum of 4 hours diag. time to find the communication problem.
> I work at a repair shop, and I'm sure MY techs could/will figure this out in 1/2 to 1 hour.
> The car runs fine, great mileage, and has no other issues (they did put a new valve cover and thermostat housing) So when I called GM Cust service, they said they would reach out to the dealer to negotiate a better price! When I told them the only "better" price was 0, she stated that since I didn't buy the car new, my expectations were probably too high!
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure out why your car isn't throwing a CEL if two of the computers aren't talking to each other. This sounds more to me like the dealership's equipment wasn't working properly. Question, are you tuned? If so, remove the tune before doing this recall.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I'm trying to figure out why your car isn't throwing a CEL if two of the computers aren't talking to each other.


Ditto. I'm thinking the problem is the dealer talking to the computers.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If the recall is going to cost you money in order to prep the car to have it done, just forego the recall. The only reason you would be required to do the recall is if you are in an inspection state and it needed it in order to pass inspection. Otherwise, there's no way they can compel you to have it performed if you decline. Just keep driving it as is, and let the dealer worry about doing the recall if/when you trade it and they have to do so in order to resell it.


----------



## Dennis-Cruze (May 1, 2015)

I did not purchase my Cruze as original owner either, it had 2500 miles on it. Took my Cruze in this week for recalls and did not require


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I had my 2013 in for oil change and they did the recall. Somehow my computer locked up when they did it and they had to replace the computer. Good luck with your recall.


----------



## Lostdog (Jul 10, 2015)

Did anyone have the ECM update and loose 10 MPG and power and the dealer says they can't do anything to help??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Lostdog said:


> Did anyone have the ECM update and loose 10 MPG and power and the dealer says they can't do anything to help??


Did you have a tune installed? Is this the same tank of gas you took to the dealer?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lostdog said:


> Did anyone have the ECM update and loose 10 MPG and power and the dealer says they can't do anything to help??





ChevyGuy said:


> Did you have a tune installed? Is this the same tank of gas you took to the dealer?


I always assume the tank of gas I take my car in for any service, even an oil change, will see a 50% drop in fuel economy. If you're still seeing the fuel economy drop on the next fill up then something else is wrong.


----------



## Lostdog (Jul 10, 2015)

This has been going on 4 weeks now, The dealer attempted to put a new tune in 2 times and never finished it, the car had no power and got 29 mpg on HWY while tech was riding with me, on the 3rd time a tech finaly put the whole tune in. My 2012 Cruze ECO was getting great milage, 32 in town and up to 38 on HWY, now 2 tanks later I get 26 in town and 33 on HWY,


----------



## Lostdog (Jul 10, 2015)

They tries 3 times before some-one finally installed it properly, 2 fillups later I get 26 in town and 33 HWY when I was getting 32 in town and up to 38 HWY. Kingman AZ chevy says there is nothing they can do, My car has 41,000 miles on it now


----------



## Lostdog (Jul 10, 2015)

They did it 3 times, kingman AZ Chevy, 3rd time they put the whole tune in, still down on milage


----------



## allenclme (Aug 8, 2015)

Same problem here in Salt Lake. Did the tune last week, and now I've gone from 36 MPG down to 29 on the last two tanks. The power is gone when under load now. I've got 90k on what was a perfect car before I let the dealer do the recall.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

allenclme said:


> Same problem here in Salt Lake. Did the tune last week, and now I've gone from 36 MPG down to 29 on the last two tanks. The power is gone when under load now. I've got 90k on what was a perfect car before I let the dealer do the recall.


Contact our Chevy Customer Care account here. This much drop in fuel economy should not happen - recalls cannot change the Mulroney sticker. The fact that it took several attempts to do the update makes me think there is something else going on.


----------



## eaton89 (Jul 29, 2012)

I had just about all the recalls corrected on my 2011 cruze that can be. This car is a piece or **** and I am a loyal GM owner. This recent ECM flash caused my car to not run correctly. Its like it has a rev limiter or boost control limit. When it gets up in the RPM to shift it acts like the boost or the rpm are limited and if you have ever hit the limiter before thats exactly what it does. Once the car gets to temp it seems to get better. I live at 5280 elevation and when I take it to GM they cant duplicate. they are lower in altitude, not sure if that has anything to do with it. They also changed out the negative battery cable and now the car wont start on the first-second third try. acts like the battery is dead. then it starts and the hazards are flashing. What the F###. Also since the cable change the ac blows cold on the 2 passenger side dash vents and warm on the 2 drivers side! What an engineering marvel! 

They have tried reflashing the transmission, cleaning the injectors and one other item they thought they would try. Nothing fixed it.

Ive been trying to sell this car for a year. every-time I get someone interested something happens to the car. It has 42000 miles and I cant give it away. So GM says they cant fix the ECM flash. I told them to take it off and return it to its working condition. Sorry cant do that. So I guess I just stuck with a broken car that worked (although severely under-powered and turbo lag that's dangerous) before having GM "fix" it. Thanks GM!!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are having issue with the update. Pull your battery cable for about 15 minutes and let everything lose power. Then reconnect the battery and see if reseting everything helps. Seems these computers need to be rebooted every so often just like the computer or phone you are typing on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Step 1 - Private Message the Chevy Customer Care account here. They'll need your VIN, location, and contact information. As part of this ask them to find you a different dealership as the one you've been going to is staffed by Shakespeare's proverbial monkeys. Every time they touch your car it comes out worse than when it went in - not a dealership I'd want to change a tire much less fix an engine problem.


----------

